# Blue Buffalo Puppy Food



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anyone had success with " blue buffalo wilderness puppy " ? 

Is it healthy for the puppy ? 

Does it have good nutrients and protein?


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Feb 2, 2015)

Probably better posted in the regular feeding section (this is Raw Feeding Section) but i'll answer based on my personal research.

BB is in the upper echelon of food, so its way better than the stuff you find in the grocery store but its not super premium. It is what my friend feeds her GSD and he is doing pretty well with it.

I thought about going with BB and ultimately ended up deciding to use Fromm for any kibble, ultimatly though I am more in favor of raw feeding.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I tried a few kibbles before switching to raw when my dog was a pup. BB was the last straw. He smelled awful. It's like the stink from the food permeated through his skin, his breath was awful too. And you can imagine how bad his stool and gas were. It's a very rich food and a lot of dogs don't do well on it and a lot of dogs do. Every dog is different, you'll have to try it and see.


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

I use it for B'Elanna and she does great! The vet agrees, she's very healthy, growing on schedule, and gobbles it up quickly


----------



## salnick83 (Jun 26, 2015)

I started my GSD with blue wilderness and she did fine, her stools were consistent and she never had gas I then switched to raw about 5 weeks after having her. I just read a lot of bad views on the food from owners it made me look for better options. Again I know every dog is different and my dog did good while others may not. I just read a lot and came across great information to convince me to change to raw and let me tell you she is doing awesome. If you stick to BB at least it is better quality than most other kibbles,


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

My only concern with BB wilderness formulas are the extreme protein content. I never did the puppy formula but Titan was on the wilderness duck for some time until we switched to Fromm, Nature's Recipe, then currently Canine Caviar.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger wasn't a fan of BB - he liked it better than the food the breeder had him on, but he soon had runny poops on it and refused to eat it. But my Boston Terrier and my cats eat BB without issue. Definitely one of the better quality brands there are to feed.


----------

